# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçeleştirme Çalışmaları

## ceydaaa

ozturkcelestirme-calismalari.jpgGeçmiş yıllardan beri Öz Türkçe ve Türkçeleştirme çalışmaları tartışılagelmiştir. Öz Türkçe ile belirtilmek istenileni anlamayan veya anlamak istemeyen çevreler, doğuşundan kısa süre sonra bir düşünce akımı durumuna gelen bu çalışmaları karalamak adına değişik işler içerisine girmişlerdir. Binlerce yıldır işlenerek bugünlere gelen kutlu dilimizi yabancı etkilerden korumak; onu birçok dilde olabilecek kirliliklerden arındırabilmeye çalışmak; Türkçemizin hem öz yapısını ve sözcüklerini kaybettirmemek hem de çağdaş ortamın gerekleriyle donatmak amacıyla yapılan çalışmaların değişik yönlere çekilmeye çalışılmasının anlamsız bir çaba olduğunu söylemek, kuşkusuz tarih, kültür ve dil bilincine sahip Türklerce olumlu karşılanacaktır.

Konuyu derinlemesine açıklayabilmenin hem büyük bir araştırma ve çalışma gerektireceğinden hem de yazının kapsamı dolayısıyla uzayarak sıkıcı bir durum almasına neden olacağından, Öz Türkçe ile neyin anlatılmak istenildiğine, bu çalışmaların ne amaçla yapıldığına ve Türkçeleştirme çalışmalarını karalamaya çalışanlara kısaca değinmek istiyorum. Bunları anlaşılır ve derli toplu olması bakımından üç başlık altında topluyorum:

----------

